# Como controlar una Matriz de Leds sin pic



## Pax (Oct 22, 2008)

Alguien tiene algun esquema de como controlar una matriz de leds sin pic...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2008)

Lo mas sencillo seria usando memorias y contadores...

Un circuito?

ese lo tendrias que diseñar tu, bueno, la parte de hadware no es muy dificil

pero lo laborioso(no complicado), seria el sofware...


y tambien el cargor de las memorias,


saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes ser más específico, cuando dices controlar.
Qué es lo que tienes en mente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pax (Oct 25, 2008)

a ver, me explico debo introducir numeros en binario (esto lo podre hacer con contadores, flip-flops, etc, esto no es mucho problema).. luego mostrarlos en una matriz de leds de 5x6, debe mostrarse en una matriz de leds no en un display comun y corriente, a esto me refiero... los numero a aparecer deben ser del 0 al 9


----------



## Pax (Oct 27, 2008)

lo que mas me interesa es saber si es posible... alguna idea basica de como seria posible hacerlo... usando que tipo de componenetes...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 27, 2008)

Solo se me ocurre algo con contadores y memorias, el contador tiene 2 funciones, una es accesar secuencialmente la memoria que mandara los datos en paralelo al display y la otra es activar un multiplexor que selecciona la columna donde se mostrara la información de la memoria... 

Es complejo y estas limitado a la cantidad de memoria que le pongas.... pero de que se puede hacer se puede hacer...


----------



## Pax (Nov 8, 2008)

Pues he logrado con la solucion... por requerimientos del diseño tampoco podia usar memorias, esto complico un poco el diseño, pero sin embargo usando latches y dipsw se pudo hacer... aun tiene alguna correcciones que hacerse, pero en escencia aqui les dejo el diseño para que lo vean y opinen y si a alguna otra persona requiere algo similar, pes aqui lo tiene.. 

_Pd. El control de la letra por activacion del codigo binario fue eliminado por que llevaria muchos pero muchos protos... (hacer todo el codigo ascii, sin memorias)_


----------



## Pax (Nov 9, 2008)

Me gustaria que opinaran del diseño a ver si esta bien realizado, si tengo errores o algo


----------



## abadom (Nov 13, 2008)

estas utilizando demasiados componentes, no se si puedes utilizar una memoria y un contador que habilite las columnas, con esto envías la información a un multiplexor; despues a la salida del MUX utilizas registros, de tal forma que conectes las salidas de los registros a las filas que vas a usar, y con un contador anillo, ajustas las frecuencias, para que barra el ¨1¨ por todas las columnas, y se vea lo que quieres visualizar


----------



## Pax (Nov 13, 2008)

los requerimientos estaban planteados en que lo que quisiera mostrar podria cambiar a gusto... es decir si deseo que ahora muestre una A, la muestro pero si despues quiero que muesre otra cosa debo poder cambiarla sin alterar el circuito...


----------



## joel octavio (Dic 6, 2008)

ola amigos.. necesito hacer un circuito con una ram estatica de 16 k x 4 que controleya seauna matriz de leds o display de 7 segmentos ..en la cual se muestren un nombre y un apellido (osea 8 o 10 displays)  y que se desplaze a la derecha y cuando haga un cambio en la conexion se desplaze a la izquierda...no manejo ningun software para quemado de ram....osea tiene que ser sin ningun programa...alguien me puede ayudar o aconsejar ...por favor es urgente...agradesco su atensión


----------



## Pax (Dic 6, 2008)

el circuito como tal no se altera, para eso tienes los dpswich que te permiten escojer que les deseas encender y apagar columna a columna..


----------



## wiilder (Dic 7, 2008)

pudo ayudar si usas la EPROM 27-16 se gasta muy poco para grabarlo solo tienes que tener paciencia ó en caso contrario con un pic lo podemos grabar.


----------



## Carlos Rubio (May 13, 2009)

Hola he visto que tienen conocimiento de como hacer un cartel con una matriz de leds, para poder desplazar palabras, estuve viendo en internet, pero no consegui nada muy puntual, necesitaria si me pueden pasar algun codigo en C y algun hardware como para poder armar algo, yo estoy utilizando micros ATMEL, mas precizamente AT89S52 ó 51 es lo mismo. buen espero respuestas gracias gente.


----------



## ingosvaldo (Mar 30, 2011)

hola ayudenme hacer una matriz pero con un 555, un contador, 2 mux, 2 memorias estas van programadas y ps la matriz urge por fa


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 31, 2011)

Pues facil ingosvaldo, sacas las columnas el puerto de la memoria 1, luego sacas por las filas por el puerto de la memoria 2, luego ha ambas conectas un registro de desplazamiento a cuya entrada le pones la señal del 555 en modo astable, el mux no le veo chiste, ademas chale tu primer mensaje y en ves de ayudar primero con algo luego luego a preguntar la tarea para la escuela


----------



## GandAlrU (Jul 11, 2012)

Pax dijo:


> .


Hola disculpa viejo, puedes decirme si pudiste hacer el programa de manejo de leds sin pics, tengo q hacer un proyecto similar, pero no tengo idea de cómo programar la memoria, sé q debo usar el hex workshop, pero no consigo ningún tutorial para poder manejar dicho programa, si puedes, respóndeme xfa..


----------



## estroboscopio (Oct 17, 2012)

Poder si se puede hacer, como dijeron por ahi la cantidad de letras que quieras va a depender de las cantidades de memorias que tengas, se puede realizar con un circuito de teclado con todas las letras del abecedario, numeros del 0 al 9 y algunos caracteres o simbolos especiales como = / : etc. Para codificar las letras del teclado vas a tener que usar un BCD de 6 bits esto te implica usar muchas compuertas logicas, para el registro de almacenamiento (memoria) vas a tener que usar ICs que contengan 6 flip flop tipo D luego usar un generador de caracteres que no es mas que el circuito que te decodifica el codigo de las letras ingresadas por el teclado y te decodifica los segmentos de las letras que deben encenderse(esto en caso de usar un display alfanumerico como lo hice yo), para hacer el deslizamiento de las letras se puede usar un arreglo de llaves electronicas (4066) conectando en serie los flip flops del registro de almacenamiento estas llaves se pueden activar con un registro de dezplazamiento. En fin tiene su complejidad por el hecho de usar muchos circuitos integrados y se dificulta la realizacion de los circuitos impresos que van a ser varios modulos, pero no es imposible hay que tener mucha paciencia y dedicacion mas que nada en el diseño de los circuitos impresos, y utilizar tecnicas de doble capa (circuitos impresos doble faz), pero de esta forma se pueden lograr carteles con gran cantidad letras que con un pic comun no se puede.


----------

